# Snowpusher for Bobcat 873



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm looking to run a 12' snow pusher on my Bobcat 873, does anyone else run a 12' on a 873 or is it too big?


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Suspose it all depends on how deep the snow is when you start and how wet it is also. Tires are important for traction. But all in all I think it should be a good combination.


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

*12' pusher*

You can run a Pro-Tech SSP12 on your Bobcat 873. It has a capacity of about 11 c.y. and weighs 1100 lbs. The conditions will determine how productive it will be. I would recommend going with a 8' or 10' tops.


----------



## ThePlowKing (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I decided to go with a 10' Bare Grounds Pusher. Got the tire chains too incase of traction problems.


----------

